# How to Report a Spammer



## Gnomey (Apr 22, 2009)

Right it seems people are not quite sure how to do this. So here is a tutorial. This is the *quickest and most effective* way of reporting a spammer or any other selling/offensive post.

1) Look below there username for this icon:






2) Click on it for the post in question. This takes you to the report page (see attachment).

3) Fill out the details as you would a normal post and click send report. This goes to all the moderators and one of them will deal with the post.

4) Try this on this post without clicking send.

5) Go and report the spammers.


----------



## Bill G. (Apr 22, 2009)

Super!

I'll do it the next time I see a Spammer! I haven't seen any lately. But I'm ready for the buggers!

Bill G.


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 22, 2009)

I'm soooo gonna get you banned!


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 22, 2009)

Whooops!


----------



## Bill G. (Apr 22, 2009)

I'm ducking to get out of the cross fire!

Bill G.


----------



## evangilder (Apr 22, 2009)

We have an admin rule that throws Lucky's reports to the trash bin...


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 22, 2009)

Careful Eric......You're one click away!


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Apr 22, 2009)

Gnomey - thanks for posting this!


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 22, 2009)

No worries Joe. It would be better if it was moved and sticky in the announcements forum for all too see rather than 'hidden' in off topic.


----------



## Njaco (Apr 22, 2009)

Thanks, never knew this. Ground crew ready and waiting!  !


----------



## RabidAlien (Apr 22, 2009)

So, to be fully prepared, we should all test this proceedure on Lucky's posts? Okeedokee......


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 22, 2009)

Click...click! And that's you banned RA!


----------



## Njaco (Apr 22, 2009)

RA !!!!


----------



## GrauGeist (Apr 22, 2009)

Great post, Gnomey...

Let's see...so we just scroll down to Lucky's post...

Click the little slow tractor icon thingy...

And now we wait


----------



## RabidAlien (Apr 22, 2009)




----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 23, 2009)

Hey! Shouldn't you be banned by now!?  Click..click, click..click!


----------



## evangilder (Apr 23, 2009)




----------



## Gnomey (Apr 23, 2009)




----------



## Soren (Apr 23, 2009)

Click, click, click, click click click click clickclickclick.......!!! Hahaa soon I will own this forum!!


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 23, 2009)

That's what you think! Click..click!


----------



## Njaco (Apr 23, 2009)

Lucky13 said:


> That's what you think! Click..click!



Did you guys hear something?





*click*


----------



## Thorlifter (Apr 23, 2009)

This is good info Gnomey. Thanks

In the past, I just screamed "*Get em Joe*" real loud and moments later.....POOF. No more spammer!


----------



## J dog (Dec 15, 2012)

would it be spamming if you were to ask someone to check out your youtube channel if you have something related to a topic as long as you're not trying to sell something?


----------



## Matt308 (Dec 15, 2012)

No that is not spamming. Spamming is directing someone to your porn site  or an ebay listing of Gucci handbags.


----------



## Lucky13 (Dec 15, 2012)

Matt308 said:


> No that is not spamming. Spamming is directing someone to your porn site  or an ebay listing of Gucci handbags.



Which is about 3/4 of your posts!


----------



## Njaco (Dec 18, 2012)

Only Gucci handbags? I'm good then, everybody check out my Vera Bradley handbags!


----------



## Matt308 (Dec 18, 2012)

Lucky13 said:


> Which is about 3/4 of your posts!



Lucky you are confusing posts with pints again my dear friend.


----------



## Lucky13 (Dec 19, 2012)

Hey! It's easily done!


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Dec 28, 2012)

I never knew this thread existed. I have laughed the entire time I have been reading it from about the fourth post.


----------



## A4K (Dec 29, 2012)

Thanks for the heads up Hugh! 

Up till now I've just sung the Monty Python's song at the top of my voice in the hope someone would hear me ('Spam SPAM spam spam! SPAM SPAM spam spam!...)


----------



## J dog (Dec 29, 2012)

I just wanted to say the mods are doing a great job at taking care of Spammers and people who just are looking to create trouble and I really appreciate it. Thank you so much and you for keeping this clean as best as you can and I think everybody appreciates it! Have a nice day.


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 30, 2012)

Mods here are top notch Guys, they deal with BS quickly, efficiently AND respectfully, unless of course some feral element appears....then POOF a puff of smoke and they are gone...

Reactions: Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Lucky13 (Dec 30, 2012)

I'm still here!


----------



## meatloaf109 (Dec 30, 2012)

Yep, I've managed to last a year!


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 31, 2012)

I said Feral element, not Crazy [email protected]


----------



## CATCH 22 (Dec 12, 2019)

Hi Guys!
I'm using this old thread (I didn't even know it existed) to ask you a general question:
Did you guys notice a recent activity in reviving old threads (e.g. from 2005!) without any particular pattern - just for the sake of doing it?
Is this something we've already seen before or not? I hope not but when Wikipedia is quoted as a source I feel...nervous.
Cheers to all of you!
I hope I'm wrong.


----------



## fubar57 (Dec 12, 2019)

Noticed that as well Yves. Lots of Wiki and updating of up coming book posts from yore. Maybe we need a guiding hand


----------



## Wurger (Dec 12, 2019)

Take it easy guys. I keep my eye on him To be honest not too harmful at the moment.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## CATCH 22 (Jan 30, 2020)

Without being paranoid (I'm actually quite the opposite) I want to post something I wrote in *October 2018* (you can find the original post here, #1112: CAPTURED AIRCRAFT - ODD PHOTOS):

_For the most of us, being born in the 50s, 60s, 70s or even later (or earlier) the "philosophy" of trolling is not understandable. At all. The troll does not care for what is right or wrong, he doesn't care about knowledge, mistakes, anachronisms, logic or time lines (when in a historical surrounding). He feeds on our reactions, responses and especially on our anger. The more angrier you become, the more satisfied is the troll. He might have a competition with his soul mates (we never know this!) to make a forum angry or even to destroy it. I've seen the "death" of a very nice, small forum, kind of a "boys' club" by a troll. The members were so devoted to teach him history of aviation, that they started attacking each other. The troll was doing like he takes one or another site, "politely" apologizing to everybody on the top of the page and cursing the same person 2 posts later. *You can recognize a troll by his erratic behavior, opening threads every other day or re-opening "dead" and old ones, posting copy-pasted photos, stolen quotes or his own writings from some other place, not asking for anything serious, but creating an avalanche of mostly useless information and by doing so, irritating the normal users, who cannot "catch up".....*
Guys, friends, do not feed the troll. You just make him stronger!_

More than a year later, do you see any similarities with somebody's behavior?


----------



## Crimea_River (Jan 30, 2020)

Why yes, I do! And it's fitting that his initials are VD.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## GrauGeist (Jan 30, 2020)

LMAO @ VD


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jan 30, 2020)




----------

